#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities Click Here: 
*

IIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 1959.

*IIT Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIT Delhi Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.

*IIT Delhi Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
3754

*OPPH*
123

*OB*
2465

*OBPH*
85

*SC*
1327

*SCPH*
145

*ST*
711

*STPH*
NA







*IIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering (Power)Engineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringProduction and Industrial EngineeringTextile Technology
*IIT Delhi Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 33,985/- Per Year.

*IIT Delhi* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 12,250/- Per Semester.

*IIT Delhi Placements 2012:
*


*IIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus*:IIT Delhi is located in Hauz Khas, South Delhi. The campus of ~320 acre is surrounded by the beautiful Hauz Khas area and monuments such as the Qutub Minar and Lotus Temple. The campus is also close to other educational institutions such as the Jawaharlal Nehru University, All India Institute of Medical Sciences and Indian Statistical Institute.
The inside of the campus resembles a city, with gardens, lawns, residential complexes and wide roads. The campus has its own water supply and backup electricity supply along with shopping complexes to cater to the daily needs of residents.


*Central library:*The Library maintains a separate collection of textbooks which can be consulted within the Library premises on deposition of Identity Card / Text-Book Ticket at the Text-book counter for a limited period not exceeding 90 minutes. Text Books can also be issued for overnight loan after 3.00 PM against Text Book ticket which should be returned the next day within two hours of opening of the Library, failing which an overdue charge of Rs.0.50 per hour per volume will be charged. Textbooks can be reserved for consultation or for overnight issue between 9.00 AM and 12.00 Noon on working days. A database of books available in Text-Book Section and Book Bank Collection is available for consultation at the Text Book Section.


The Book Bank is housed in the Text Book Section of the Central Library. The collection consists of prescribed text-books in paperback editions costing not less than Rs.20.00 and not more than Rs.800.00. The text-books to be included in this collection are recommended by the Heads of the Department / Center of the Institute. Students whose parent’s income does not exceed Rs.2500.00 per month are given preference over others in grant of books from the Book Bank. The Borrowers have to pay 10% of the cost of books as rental charges per semester. The scheduled caste and scheduled tribes students are given this facility free of charge. The book bank scheme is basically for undergraduates only.

*IIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Dean of Students, in his capacity as the President of the Board for Hostel Management, is the head of the hostel organisation. He is assisted in his administrative responsibilities by the Associate Dean of Students and the Assistant Registrar (Student Affairs). The Board for Hostel Management, the main function of which is to coordinate the working of all the hostels, has representation from all the hostels and takes decisions on all policies of common interest. The administrative head of each hostel, the Warden, is a senior faculty member. There are House Working Committees at the Hostel level. The House Working Committee of each hostel is composed of House Master, Warden, House Secretary, Mess Secretary, Sports Secretary, Cultural Secretary, Maintenance Secretary and Year representatives. It decides the pattern and the pace of life of each House.
For operational convenience, the House Working Committee has an Executive Committee and three other Sub-Committees-Mess Committee, Common Room Committee, and House Maintenance & Cleanliness Committee. There is a special Sub-Committee _ House Hon ours Committee-to deal with disciplinary matters pertaining to each hostel. The deliberations of the House Working Committee in each hostel are governed by the Constitution for the House Working Committees. Working through this responsible body, the students themselves lay down appropriate norms of behavior to suit different situations and social occasions in the hostels. The individuals respond to the situation and to the role which they are called upon to play through their participation in the community life of their hostel. They begin to learn their role in different groups and observe the patterns of behavior and attitude which are expected of them.

*IIT Delhi* *Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Delhi, Hauz Khas, New Delhi-110 016, INDIA.

*IIT Delhi* *Campus* *Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JMI New Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

